# Best semiauto handgun by caliber



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

so after research I came up with this
agree or disagree?
best 22 semiauto - ruger Mkiii
best 25 semiauto - baby browning presently made by PSA
best 32 semiauto - keltec P32 
best 380 semiauto - sig P238
best 9mm - I'M NOT GOING THERE
BEST 40 - SAME MODEL AS THE 9mm but in .40
best 45 - 1911

thoughts?

so- if my research is correct - all those advertisement $$$$ are after the 9mm market!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i think i disagree


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i think i disagree


I don't "think" I disagree, I *KNOW *I disagree. :mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The best is very subjective.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would also disagree, particularly withe the "best 9mm" and best "40" being the same gun, there are plenty of .40s that are "better" than their 9mm counterpart and there are plenty of 9mm guns that I would shy away from in .40.


My list would probably be something like this.

Best .22: Ruger MKII (not MK III)
Best .25: Beretta 950
Best .32 Colt 1903
Best .380: Bersa 380
Best 9mm: HKP30 and it's variants
Best .40 Tied between Beretta 96 and Sig 229 Stainless
Best .45, this is a matter of contention the OP said "1911" but all 1911s are not created equal, as such I have to go with the Sig P220


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

000


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_In 9mm some good choices are Beretta 92f/fs Beretta 92fs Centurian S&W 5903/5903TSW Sig P225/P6 and in 40 cal the Sig P229R is a nice choice_


----------



## danattherock (Oct 6, 2011)

+1 on the Sig 229 40 S&W.


I have that gun in the Equinox and my buddy got a similar offering from the custom shop.


Incredible gun. Period.




-Dan

NC


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

There are so many very good brands in each of the categories ... 

That I can't play very intelligently.

I have my 2 or 3 favorites in each category .. but the choices of mine are not very scientific :anim_lol:

I'm bad about liking them all :smt033

:smt1099


----------

